# Unlock Your Phone With a Look



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Sure, locking your phone is a hassle, but its necessary to keep the casually inquisitive as well as practiced thieves from easily getting to the contents of your phone.
> 
> The Android operating system has simplified the process with a feature called face unlock, that opens the phone when you, and only you, look at it.


More


----------



## pharohbot (Jul 12, 2012)

They can easily just get a pic of you and put in front and unlock..


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

How would a pic duplicate an instantaneous input?


----------



## niufukoe (Jul 19, 2012)

They can easily just get a pic of you and put in front and unlock..


----------

